# In my front yard, what is it?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I saw this pretty flower out under some trees in my "front" yard today. I'm mostly on the edge of forrest and see some of these under the side yard trees also.

Can you tell me what it is?

Thanks, Angie


----------



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

I can't tell you. I don't have permission to view it.
Red


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ditto


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It must be on my computer rather than a link.

I'll try it again. Give me a few minutes to do this.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm = I did exactly what the re-sizer said.

But here is a link to it in webshots

http://community.webshots.com/scrip...D=224822379&photoID=393085820&security=rbRxDp

Maybe this will work out.

Angie


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Nope, don't have permission to view. :shrug:


----------



## Becky H. (Jun 30, 2004)

you have to list the url of the pic not the url of your display screen (even though you can see the pic on it)

OK, meantime, let's guess  Is it an extraordinarily orange flower? We have some of those and live in same region. Those sprouted up last month or so and everyone is coveting them badly here.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

I cant view either one.... sorry

But the extrordinarily orange flower? Is it Pleurisy root aka butterfly weed? they are in bloom right now on the roadsides and are indeed extraordinarily orange. They are members of the milkweed family, so they have seedpods that are similar to milkweed. They are used medicinally as well. Let us see a pic of it Becky!


David


----------



## Becky H. (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks David. Yes! That's it! (hopefully it's angie's plant too  ) Is this it Angie?

Here is a pic from a website









and the link to the website http://www.thegardenhelper.com/Asclepias.htm It is a native american plant. 

I did not dig any up. I was waiting for the mower person (they mow roadways here) to get closer to it and then I was contemplating saving it. He never mowed and it's still there and I'm hoping they are going to let it go to seed before it gets mowed or dug up. 

There are only singular plants here and there of it... not a big stand like you see in the pic above (blaming it on the mower people)

They sprouted up here and there along the roadsides and I've never seen them before. Everyone here like I said is coveting them digging them up.

I'll look for some seed so I can plant some of it. As it is very beautiful, just this deepest orange, very striking.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Butterfly milkweed isn't very common in our area - found in native pastures (which are few and far between now). I don't dig and move those plants because of their rarity in certain areas. 

You can buy them from commercial lawn and garden centers. I have 8 plants blooming now in my perennial beds - they are gorgeous!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nope - mine's a 5 petal periwinkle colored flower with same colored center.

leaves are single on the stalk and shaped pointed oplong, sorta football profile shape. Sure wish you could see the photo.

I can see it here at work, and I posted it from home, so two different systems and connections...

Hmmm

Angie


----------



## Becky H. (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok how about Bellflower? This is a pretty blue one! 









http://www.thegardenhelper.com/screensaver/buds/pres0034.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nope - that's pretty but this is a flatter spread on the petals. 

And that photo did not show when I tried to see it, until I clicked the link.

Angie


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry Angie,

I can't see either of your pictures. I am not allowed to view attachments here on the forum. When I go to the other site, I am not the creator of the album, and so cannot view it. Please try something else, Im curious as I can be. :help: 

David


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Can y'all see this?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Gail
Maybe they can see your version. I can.

Angie


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

rofl

Well, it certainly IS a periwinkle color.  :shrug: 

Matter of fact.... I'd say the FLOWER was periwinkle!!! :nerd: 

Well, Angie, I think you have a mutant cross between a periwinkle and hmmm, maybe Evening primrose?  

Good luck with the ID, I don't recognize it.

David


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

You posted this last week.
I was absolutely convinced that you had taken a periwinkle flower and placed it atop some other plant just to see who would bite. I had never seen a plant that looked like the one you posted. Hence my smart alekey answer.

The reason that the Great Mystery gave egos to men is so that when they got humiliated they would be hurt bad enough to learn to be humble. It is a sad commentary that men are so resilient. I am, unfortunately, no exception.

It is also a truism that when you are ready for the teaching, a teacher will be provided. Such is the case here.

This weekend Herself and I went out to our land to work on our cabin and check out what was growing etc. I awoke early, loaded up the cart and went off into the woods to hew a new axle for the timber cart wheels I just got. As I was walking down the path with Betsy (the cart), imagine my surprise when I saw your plant growing beside the path.   

Well I had to sit down and LMAO. Here I was, so sure that you had been trying to fool us... So Ok. So I went and got the camera and took a picture, (not yet developed) and looked it up.

Wild Blue Phlox, Phlox divericata

It has a very long tube on the flower? The flower only seems to last for the morning? I am almost positive that this is the same flower that you posted a picture of.

So, sorry to be a smart A** , Check it out and see if it is indeed the same one you have. 

David


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

David -
I think you may be right.
The flower was gone the next morning. I have more out under more woods, they are very lovely.

and since I really didn't know, I thought your original answer was a real one....

Good thing I don't profess to be an expert. I just hang around to keep the forum working okay, and to learn some stuff.

I also have wild morning glories out in the woods also.

See we both learns something... :goodjob: 

Angie


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Ohhh...we have lots of those in the pasture down along the edge of the woods. They are very pretty, very delicate and I'm glad to know what they are now!

Isn't Butterfly Weed gorgeous? We have lots of it in our yard and hubby always mows around them. Our neighobr thinks we're nuts because we have large unmowed patches in our yard.


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

Gayle in KY said:


> Can y'all see this?


This is a Ruellia.


----------

